# Nerve AL vs. Spectral



## toaster876 (3. November 2013)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem komfortablen Tourenbike mit nicht zu sportlicher Sitzposition. Jetzt so wie ich das von den Infos her verstehe, ist das AL eher die Kategorie Tourer als das Spectral, oder ? Das Spectral ist eher Kategorie All Mountain. Könnte ich das dennoch als "normales" Tourenbike einsetzen ? Ich werde sicherlich keine gröberen Downhills mit dem Bike absolvieren. Es geht mir viel mehr um die komfortable Sitzposition und die Farbe "rot" des Spectral gefällt mir "Super".

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe bei der Suche nach dem richtigen Bike ;-)


----------



## schwabi1 (3. November 2013)

Ich schließe mich der Frage an.

Nachdem mein Lapierre Zesty aus dem Keller gestohlen wurde (  ) bin ich auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Bike 
Und das Spectral gefällt mir da schon sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (4. November 2013)

dito, wäre schön eine auflistung von argumenten die für die verschiedenen bikes sprechen zu finden 

bei mir spricht die sattelstütze eindeutig für das spectral, weiß einer ob man die reverb stealth auch ins nerve(29) einbauen kann, wegen der zugverlegung?


----------



## Micki (4. November 2013)

Also beim 29er gehts. Stehen jede Menge Infos drüber im entsprechenden Fred


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. November 2013)

Ich muss ja gestehen, das Chrome Red macht mich auch an 
Nen Heiermann ins Phrasenschwein: Die Geo muss passen!


----------



## astmonster3000 (4. November 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Also beim 29er gehts. Stehen jede Menge Infos drüber im entsprechenden Fred


  so wars einfacher ^^danke


----------



## toaster876 (5. November 2013)

Welches der beiden Bikes ist eher für einen "Komfortbiker" (nicht zu sportliche Sitzposition) geeignet ?


----------



## DerMolch (6. November 2013)

Ruf doch einfach bei Canyon an, von uns ist hier glaub ich noch keiner ein Spectral gefahren.
Am Telefon beraten lassen statt hier vergebens auf Antwort (oder Spekulationen) zu warten..


----------



## Jobal (9. Dezember 2013)

Schade, dass man die Spectrals noch nicht in Koblenz Probe fahren kann. Support hat mir gemailed, dass sie die Bikes auch vermutlich erst zur Auslieferung bekommen. 

Sehr uncool

Ciao Jobal


----------



## philis (5. Januar 2014)

Ich will mich mal anhängen und keinen neuen Thread öffnen.
Was sagen unser Bike Spezialisten? ich bin grundsätzlich sehr sportlich ambitioniert, werde das Bike allerdings nur verwenden, wenn meine Seen in Salzburg keinen Wind zum Kitesurfen liefern 
Ein Teil meiner Freunde die mehr Erfahrung im Bike Sport haben, erklären mir dass man alles mit einem Hardtail fahren kann der andere Teil will mich zu Minimum 130mm Federweg verleiten  
Ich bin 194cm und habe eine SL von 100cm und 89KG. Trotz fehlender MTB Erfahrung habe ich zumindest die top ausgerüsteten MTB Cracks meiner Abteilung (sportgeprägte Berufsgruppe) mit dem einfachen Leihbike hinter mir gelassen. 
Bergab fehlt mir natürlich die Erfahrung und die nötige Schutzausrüstung. 

Nach langem hin und her suche ich nun eine 1 MTB Lösung und glaube im Nerve oder dem Spektral einen Allrounder gefunden zu haben?
Das Lux CF als weiteres 29er Fully ist mir eigentlich zu teuer (max. 2400€). 

Jetzt habe ich alle Diskussionen über das Nerv AL und Spektral AL gelesen. Abgesehen dass das Spektral mehr Federweg hat und 1 Kg mehr scheinen sich die Bikes nicht so zu unterscheiden? 
Oder kann ich bei dem Nerv deutlich besser Klettereigenschaften erwarten als bei dem Spektral?
Kann ich bei beiden Bikes die Federgabel hinten und vorne blockieren? (ich weiß grundsätzlich ist das bei allein Rädern möglich aber z.b. beim Cube HPC hat insbesondere die Hintere Gabel (Fox) nach Blockierung doch deutlich weiter gefedert. 

Ich freue mich über ein Paar Tips auch wenn wir uns insbesondere beim Spektral noch in der Theorie befinden. Ich kann wenig der Eigenschaften aus den Geometrie Daten herauslesen.


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2014)

Grundsätzlich kannst Du weder Gabel noch Dämpfer blockieren. Bei einem starken Schlag federn sie immer, auch wenn sie auf "blockieren" stehen. Das Blockieren ist lediglich eine Verhärtung der Druckstufe, d.h. es braucht mehr Kraft um das Federelement zum einfedern zu bewegen.

Das AL ist mehr das CC (cross country), das Spectral geht eher Richtung AM (All Mountain). Aber wie immer liegt es am Fahrer was er daraus macht. Und wie Deine Kumpels schon sagen, man kann das Meiste auch mit einem Hardtail fahren. Man hat mehr Reserven und Sicherheit mit dem Fully. Desweiteren ist es auch angenehmer auf langen Touren wenn der Hinterbau gefedert ist.

Der Fahrer 80% entscheidet darüber wie gut man voran kommt. Das Material 20% ist zweitrangig. Wer Talent hat, der kommt auch mit weniger gutem Material schnell voran. (Hast Du ja mit dem Leihbike selbst erfahren).

Das AL ist eher etwas härter abgestimmt. Gut für Waldwege, Forstwege, schnelle trails etc. Es ist eher Race lastig.
Das Spectral schätze ich mehr auf weich, Federweg, auch mal springen, schnelle downhills. Eher Tour lastig.
Dennoch kann man mit beiden alles abdecken.

Das Lux ist eine reine harte und knackige Boden-Boden-Rakete. Je nach Ergonomie und Paßform des Fahrers aufs Bike kann man damit auch Touren fahren (individueller Wohlfühlfaktor). Ist aber alles sehr hart abgestimmt. Klar kann man damit auch Touren fahren und grobe downhills. Es geht aber mit dem richtigen Material (mehr Federweg) einfacher und lässiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2014)

Bei Deiner Größe würde ich mir sofort ein 29" holen. Canyon Nerve AL 29". Das kann alles abdecken und es gibt sehr viele Erfahrungen damit (im Gegensatz zum Spectral).

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3183


----------



## philis (5. Januar 2014)

Bei meiner Größe bleibt mir bei Canyon leider gar keine Wahl, da bei den 27,5 Zoll Bike nur ein L Rahmen produziert wird, darum muss ich ein 29er nehmen.
Soviel Erfahrung gibt es ja damit auch nicht? schließlich wurde von Canyon 2013 erstmal ein 29er Fully (eben das Nerv AL 29 produziert wurde). 

Grundsätzlich sind Nerv AL 29 und Spektral AL 29 sehr ähnlich von der Geometrie. Schön ist, dass das Spektral bereits eine Reverb dabei hat (die kostet doch ordentlich extra) und auch wen ich selten trails fahren werde, wird es damit wahrscheinlich mehr spaß machen?. 

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass man bergauf mit dem Nerv deutlich besser voran kommen wird als mit dem Spektral?
Bzw. wird es bei längeren Touren (100km) mit dem Nerv angenehmer sein? oder kann ich beim hart stellen der Feder, die selben Touren genau so gut mit einem Spektral fahren? 

Klar ist die eigene Leistung Ausschlaggebend, nichts desto trotz gibt man viel Geld aus und will dann ein gut passendes Bike für die eigenen Ansprüche.

@filiale: Wenn man schreibt härter abgestimmt, spricht man dann rein von den Federelementen (diese Kann man ja verstellen) oder was ist damit im Detail gemeint?
Der Federweg vom Lux CF Fully und dem Nerve AL 29 unterscheidet sich kaum, liegen die Unterschiede des Fahrkomforts dann in der Geometrie des Bikes?


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2014)

härter abgestimmt bedeutet, das die federelemente, da es OEM teile sind die es im "aftermarket" so nicht zu kaufen gibt, im vorfeld zwischen fox/rock shox und canyon bei der entwicklung der räder auf diese abgestimmt werden. dabei ist es bei fox z.b. so, dass diese die dämpfer in der regel auf ein gewicht für 75kg fahrer abstimmen. gegen 50 euro bei toxoholics kann man dies ändern lassen und auf sein gewicht und wünsche  anpassen lassen. (das machen nur wenige). da aber viele über 75kg wiegen, muß mehr luft in den dämpfer da eine größere kraft einwirkt. das alles wird dann recht progressiv. für den normalen bike alltag kein problem, bei ambitionierten amateuren und hobbyrennfahrern bedeutet das -> härteres fahrwerk und oftmals ein tausch der elemente. da würde ich mir an deiner stelle mal keine gedanken machen, erstmal kaufen und fahren. tauschen / ändern kann man nach 1 jahr eingewöhnung immer noch.

ohne das spectral gefahren zu sein, vermute ich von der konzeption seitens canyon (federweg, reverb), dass das al 29 sportlicher und schneller bergauf geht. es gibt auch genügend biker die mit einem strive mit 14-15kg einen alpencross fahren. alles eine frage der kondition.

ich persönlich bin nach vielen jahren von 150 über 140 über 120 auf nun 110 mm gekommen. in 95% der fälle, wenn man kein bikepark und keine technischen trails mit s3 - s5 fährt, reicht das aus (wenn man mal ehrlich ist). bis s2 sind 110-120mm ausreichend. stramm genug für waldwege und genug reserven zum abwärts ballern auf trails. bei kurzen s3 passagen reicht es auch noch aus. alles darüber hinaus sollte man sich überlegen.


----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ich persönlich bin nach vielen jahren von 150 über 140 über 120 auf nun 110 mm gekommen. in 95% der fälle, wenn man kein bikepark und keine technischen trails mit s3 - s5 fährt, reicht das aus (wenn man mal ehrlich ist). bis s2 sind 110-120mm ausreichend. stramm genug für waldwege und genug reserven zum abwärts ballern auf trails. bei kurzen s3 passagen reicht es auch noch aus. alles darüber hinaus sollte man sich überlegen.


Wenn man's einmal kann, dann ist das Material wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so ausschlaggebend. 

Bei mir steht die Auswahl Nerve oder Spectral in 29" auch an und ich kann mich sehr schwer entscheiden. Die Geo mit dem Lenkwinkel beim Spectral ist eindeutig auf bergab getrimmt. Bergauf wird man sich mit dem Nerve leichter tun. Die Frage ist: wie viel leichter?
Und... ich komme mit einem 29er HT mit Race-Geo nicht großartig über S2 hinaus. Mein Ziel ist es, Trails komfortabler und S3-Stellen sicher und mit Spaß zu fahren.
Die Langstreckentouren hab ich fast aufgegeben.  Die typische Tour der letzten Monate sah ungefähr so aus: 40km und 2000hm in den Alpen mit langen steilen Anstiegen und erzwungenem Absteigen an den harten Stellen bergab.
Alpencross steht für dieses Jahr auch an.

Also: Nerve oder Spectral?

Das HT werde ich für flaches Geläuf behalten, daher sollte der Funktionsabstand zum neuen Bike nicht zu klein sein.

Wer hilft bei der Entscheidung?

Klarer Nachteil am Nerve 29 ist m.M.n. der Mavic LRS.

Danke und Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2014)

Ob der Mavic schlecht ist oder nicht kommt ja auf das Modell an das Du aussuchst. Und tauschen kannste Du auch  Mavic verkaufen und ein wenig Geld drauflegen und davon was anderes holen).

Wenn ich mal Deinen Text etwas verinnerliche, dann geht das bei Dir eher Richtung Spectral. Wenig km Strecke und viele HM Bergauf / ab. Eher technisch orientiert. Da würde ich eher das Spectral nehmen. Zumal Du ja noch Dein HT hast. Damit kannst Du dann alles abfackeln.


----------



## astmonster3000 (6. Januar 2014)

da kann ich meinem vorredner zustimmen, s3 hört sich auf einem hardtail sehr ungemütlich an.... stand auch vor der entscheidung nerve oder spectral, hab auf dem spectral prototyp gesessen (10.11.) bin es aber nicht gefahren.... wollte nicht länger warten und hab mich dann fürs nerve entschieden, ist auch schon eine riesige steigerung zu nem 26er hardtail.... 

jetzt hab ich übelste knieschmerzen beim fahren (ws patellasehne) und muss wohl erstmal aussetzen.... so viel zum thema ich will es jetzt und nicht in 5 monaten^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

wenn Du Knieschmerzen hast, sind meine ersten Gedanken: Sattel zu niedrig eingestellt oder Sattel zu weit nach hinten geschoben.


----------



## CC. (6. Januar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich übelste knieschmerzen beim fahren (ws patellasehne) und muss wohl erstmal aussetzen.... so viel zum thema ich will es jetzt und nicht in 5 monaten^^


Klickies?


----------



## astmonster3000 (6. Januar 2014)

nope, flat pedals, reverse escape...

nach mrt wurde ne reizung festgestellt, zitat radiologe: dasda sieht irgendwie anders aus, das soll sich der orthopäde nochmal genauer ansehen

zu niedriger sattel dachte ich auch erst aber der passt von der höhe her. zu weit hinten hab ich noch nie gehört, muss aber sagen, dass der sattel beim nerve jetzt weiter vorne ist als beim yellowstone vorher.


----------



## CC. (6. Januar 2014)

Da wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung!

Nochmal zurück zum Thema:
Ich gehe davon aus, daß ich mit beiden Rädern fahren kann. Die Frage ist, fahre ich bergauf so effektiv, daß sich der Komfort und das Sicherheitsgefühl bergab mit 130mm lohnen oder bin ich mit einem 110er-Tourenfully insgesamt besser bedient und kann dort die S3-Stellen auch fahren.

Jetzt hab ich gerade nochmal in die Geo geschaut. Da ist das Nerve AL 29 im Oberrohr 1,5cm kürzer als das Spectral 29.
tztztz... Fragen über Fragen.
CC.


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

wenn der sattel zu weit hinten ist, trittst du automatisch zu weit nach vorne/unten. dabei ist der kniewinkel entscheidend. Es gibt immer mehr hersteller die gerade sattelstützen anbieten, weil man endlich mal gemerkt hat, dass die ergonomie des menschen sich in den letzten jahrzenten doch deutlich geändert hat.


----------



## philis (6. Januar 2014)

Das Spectral soll also sowohl Bergab und Bergauf die Nase vor dem Nerv Al 29 haben?
Wodurch werden die Klettereigenschaften bestimmt?
Vorteile vom Nerve: Touren, vortrieb? (da härter abgestimmt)

So eine enthesiopathie der Patella Sehne kann etwas langwiriges sein und endet manchmal auch in einer OP.
Empfehlung:
Alle auslösenden Faktoren (z.b. Radfahren) pausieren.
Begleitend ausgiebiges Dehnen der OS Muskulatur (vorwiegend der vorderen aber auch den rest der unteren Extremität)
Ggf. begleitende Physikalische Massnahmen (Querfriktion, Taping, Strom, Ultraschall)

Bei anhaltenden Schmerzen vielleicht für eine Woche Volaten 50 mg 3x tgl. einnehmen (Mit magenschutz).

Wenn training, dann nur im komplett beschwerdefreien intervall (damit meine ich nicht nur Schmerz sondern bereits ein unangenehmes Gefühl) und bei optimierter Technik (z.B. Sitzposition) und Materialoptimierung. Nur in kleinen Stufen die Belastung steigern (Schmerzadaptiert und deutlich unter der "normal" Belastung, bei hoher Trittfrequenz und niedrigem Wiederstand.)

MRT Bilder Orthopäden zeigen (Teilriss der Sehne muss ausgeschlossen sein) bei Op Indikation erneute Meinung beim Sportorthopäden einholen.


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Das Spectral soll also sowohl Bergab und Bergauf die Nase vor dem Nerv Al 29 haben?
> Wodurch werden die Klettereigenschaften bestimmt?
> Vorteile vom Nerve: Touren, vortrieb? (da härter abgestimmt)



Ich würde das AL29 bergauf vorne sehen und das Spectral bergab. Wobei das mit dem bergab auch nicht stimmt, es kommt immer auf den Weg/trail und die Bodenbeschaffenheit an. Ergo gibt es kein grundsätzliches Fazit. Aber da der Fragesteller explizit nach S3 gefragt hat, wäre das Spectral passender. Bergauf kommt man damit auch, aber die Priorität beim Spectral liegt wohl eher im schwierigeren trail Gebiet und bergab aufgrund des Federweg und des flacheren Lenkkopfwinkels. Ich denke die Grenze zwischen beiden bikes ist ziemlich fließend.

Wenn ich in den Alpen wohnen würde hätte ich mir ein Strive oder Spectral geholt. Hier in der Rheinhessischen Toscana gibt es so gut wie keine S3 Sektionen (und wenn nur ganz kurze). Da macht das AL29 einfach mehr Sinn weil man damit alles andere erklimmt. Wegen einmal im Jahr in den Alpen kaufe ich mir kein Bike dass ich zu 98% Zuhause für max. S2 verwende.


----------



## astmonster3000 (6. Januar 2014)

vielen dank für die netten ratschläge, wie gesagt, erst einmal abwarten bis zum orthopäden

zum eigentlichen thema:
bei canyon hab ich was gehört dass sich wohl 1/5 der belegschaft direkt nach testfahrten das spectral geordert hat und dafür nerves und strives abgibt ...


----------



## CC. (6. Januar 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Wodurch werden die Klettereigenschaften bestimmt?


Meines Wissens vom Sitzwinkel (bei beiden Rädern gleich), vom Reach, Oberrohrlänge, Kettenstrebenlängen, Lenkwinkel.
Da beide Räder so ähnlich im Aufbau und auch in der Geometrie sind (das Spectral hat einen 1,5° flacheren Lenkwinkel, sonst recht gleich) habe ich langsam den Verdacht, daß sich Canyon damit ein (gleiches) Ei gelegt hat.


			
				filiale schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Grenze zwischen beiden bikes ist ziemlich fließend.


Wahrscheinlich kann ich auch die feinen Unterschiede in der Theorie nicht erkennen - so ohne Probefahrt.
Wenn die Aussage von @astmonster3000 stimmt, würde das ganz klar meine Präferenzen bestätigen.
CC.


----------



## pun1sh3r (6. Januar 2014)

Hi,

also ich war letzte Woche in Koblenz und hab mal ein wenig getestet - das Spectral AL 29 gibts aber noch nicht zum Probefahren. Denke Canyon hat das schon gut gelöst - Nerve und Spectral haben ganz klar Ihre Daseinsberechtigung. So wie du das beschreibst, nimm das Nerve und du wirst Glücklich. Vom Aufbau einfach ne Nummer leichter und spritziger abgestimmt. Die Anbauteile sind halt eher für Touren und Trails als für AM+ bzw. S3 und mehr Geballere ausgelegt. Und 1,5° im Lenkwinkel merkst du pervers. Den Unterschied kannst du im Handlich selbst auf dem Hof feststellen.
Bergauf kommst du mit allen 29ern in der Klasse keine Sorge. Die 29er rollen einfach über alles drüber und das Vorderrad bleibt bei passender Rahmengröße am Boden. Das Spectral ist halt durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel im Trail laufruhiger, aber wird dadurch auch länger vom Radstand her. Das ist halt immer so ein Thema Laufruhe vs. Nervosität.
Mit passenden Laufrädern kommst du mit 110mm locker S3 runter ( wenn du das vom Fahrskill packst )

Ich für meinen Teil habe ein Spectral in 27,5" geordert. 27,5" deswegen, weil es einfach ne Runde wendiger ist und man damit mehr bzw. einfacher "Spielen" kann. ( Kurz Vorderrad anheben, Springen ). Laufräder sind halt auch ne Ecke stabiler als bei 29".

Denke das Thema könnte man noch ewig fortführen... 

Teste die Teile und entscheide dann. Das Spectral ist einfach ne Nummer robuster als das Nerve und somit schwerer... Bergab potenter, bergauf etwas lahmer 

Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philis (6. Januar 2014)

Eine Probefahrt ist bei Canyon ja nicht ganz einfach und das Spectral ist ja noch nicht auf dem Markt.
Der Gewicht Unterschied ist ja gerade einmal ein Kg und unter der Berücksichtigung das im Spektral ein Reverb verbaut ist, relativiert sich das Gewicht (erstaunlich).
Grundsätzlich wäre mir das 27,5 lieber gewesen, aber bei einer SL von 100cm und 194cm wage ich es nicht mir einen L Rahmen zu kaufen und leider wird sowohl das Nerv als auch das Spektral mit 27,5" nicht in XL angeboten. 

Ich würde beide Räder sehr gerne testen, leider ist Koblenz ein gutes Stück von Linz (Oberösterreich) weit entfernt


----------



## Hillside (6. Januar 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Eine Probefahrt ist bei Canyon ja nicht ganz einfach und das Spectral ist ja noch nicht auf dem Markt.
> Der Gewicht Unterschied ist ja gerade einmal ein Kg und unter der Berücksichtigung das im Spektral ein Reverb verbaut ist, relativiert sich das Gewicht (erstaunlich).
> Grundsätzlich wäre mir das 27,5 lieber gewesen, aber bei einer SL von 100cm und 194cm wage ich es nicht mir einen L Rahmen zu kaufen und leider wird sowohl das Nerv als auch das Spektral mit 27,5" nicht in XL angeboten.
> 
> Ich würde beide Räder sehr gerne testen, leider ist Koblenz ein gutes Stück von Linz (Oberösterreich) weit entfernt



Es würde Dir auch nichts nützen, denn bei Canyon könntest Du die Probefahrt ja nur auf dem Parkplatz machen. Ganz ehrlich: Das ist natürlich gar kein Vergleich zu einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt auf einem Trail.


----------



## pun1sh3r (6. Januar 2014)

Ja Rahmengröße L und 650B fällt dann für Dich flach  Wobei ich ja auch nicht 650B mit 29" verglichen habe - also die Argumente vom 650B Spectral kannst du auch aufs 29er anwenden das ist ja allgemein gehalten.
Letztendlich musst du einfach das Einsatzgebiet für Dich definieren und gut ist. Das Nerve ist, wenn du die Ausstattung vergleichst auch ne ganze Ecke günstiger als das Spectral, das musst du fairerweise einrechnen.

Gewicht hin oder her... ob man da 500g - 1kg merkt ist so ne Sache. ABER: das 110mm Fahrwerk ist halt einfach effizienter und tourenorientierter. Bergab ist halt das Spectral ne andere Klasse. Wobei 110mm gut abgestimmt an nem 29er schon ne super Sache sind. Drops sind ja für Dich kein Thema... Vergleiche mal den Radstand 116cm beim Nerve 29 in XL und knapp 120cm beim Spectral. Da siehst du was 1,5° Lenkwinkel und die Gabel ausmachen....

Probefahrt des Spectral AL 29 ist erst ab April möglich. Und ja, auf dem Parkplatz und dem Schotterstück. Alternative: Riva Bike Festival am Gardasee....  Da kannst alles auf Trails testen, alles.

Wenn ich die Anforderung im Threat hier lese würde ich persönlich das Nerve AL 29 9.9 in XL holen. Laufräder sehr gut, XT komplett mit Bremse ( love it ) , Anbauteile auch okay. Reverb könnte man ja noch nachrüsten. Unterm Strich bist dann fahrfertig bei 13kg und gut ist.

Glücklich wirst du aber bestimmt mit beiden Kisten 

Gruß Ben


----------



## astmonster3000 (6. Januar 2014)

mein nerve 8.9 in M in farbe stealth ( eloxiert statt lackiert) hat ca 13,5kg mit pedalen... muss sagen dass das spectral (der prototyp vom 6.9) mir ziemlich schwer vorkam im vergleich zum nerve, das teil hatte keine pedale und noch keine reverb drin... ist halt dadurch auch ziemlich robust

ist ne bauchentscheidung, sei dir klar was du brauchst und bedenke dass du keine 26" laufräder mehr hast dann, die 29" rollen schon etwas besser über hindernisse


----------



## Heiko-78 (8. Januar 2014)

Laut telefonischer Nachfrage soll sowohl das Spectral als auch das Nerve AL in Größe S zum Testen in Koblenz zur Verfügung stehen. Beim Spectral allerdings die Damen-Version, die jedoch die gleich Geometrie haben soll/müsste. Andere Größen habe ich nicht erfragt. Auf der Homepage sind diese noch nicht gelistet. Angabe natürlich ohne jegliche Gewähr.


----------



## CC. (8. Januar 2014)

Ok, jetzt wirds wohl langsam Frühling 
Wer fährt zum Testen hin?

Wobei... Größe S... pffft


----------



## Heiko-78 (8. Januar 2014)

Habe den 18. angepeilt... Aber versprechen kann ich nichts.


----------



## Flkz1983 (9. Januar 2014)

Gibts eigentlich bei Euch jemanden, der auch das Propain Tyee im Auge hatte? Ich bin nämlich nun schon seit Monaten am Grübeln, was es nun werden soll. Bin sogar schon extra mal ein Tyee probegefahren... muss aber sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht war. Das lag aber zum größten Teil daran, dass das Bike in keinem optimalen Zustand war und sich mehrfach die Kette verabschiedet und verklemmt hatte. Den Trail, den ich fahren durfte kannte ich nicht und der hatte es mit teileweise recht hohen Schanzen echt ins sich. Bin also eher recht normal da runter gefahren. Hatte leider schon das Gefühl, dass das Tyee recht schwer ist. besonders Bergauf war leider echt ungewöhnlich anstrengend. Gut, ich fahre derzeit ein 12,5Kg Hardtail... das kann man auch nicht vergleichen. Aber Grundsätzlich ist es schon so, dass ich mich in Richtung Enduro entwickeln will. Aber ich will eben auch weiterhin die Touren mit den Kumpels fahren können ohne am Berg stehen gelassen zu werden. Deshalb sehe ich im Spectral 27,5 schon so den Mittelweg. Fragt sich nur, wieviel Enduro verträgt ein Spectral? Muss man Angst haben, dass gewisse Sprünge schon zu viel sein könnten? Ab wann wirds da kritisch fürs Material? Und ab wann sollte man auf jeden Fall lieber zu einem 160mm Hobel a la Tyee greifen? Ist der Gedanke: Erstmal Spectral serienmäßig fahren und bei Bedarf auf Pike aufrüsten vielleicht der passende Ansatz bei meinen Überlegungen?


----------



## philis (14. Januar 2014)

Das ist eine ganz schwierige Entscheidung. In 90% der Fälle wird das Nerve XL 29 sicher ausreichen. 
Aber genau in diesen 10% wird man das Spektral vermissen.

Darum wird man wahrscheinlich die Frage, ob die Bergauf und Touring Qualitäten des Nerv oder die Abfahrqualitäten das Spectral bzw. gegengleich der bessere Kompromiss ist. 

Ich habe bereits 2 Mal 5 Tage Gardasee geplannt und da die Berge zuverlässiger sind als der Wind zum Kitesurfen, werde ich sicher auch zum biken kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman11 (15. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Nerve AL als 29er gekauft und habe für dieses Jahr das Spectral als 27.5er bestellt. Beide in L (bin 194 cm, habe aber eine relativ kurze Schrittlänge von 91 cm), beim Nerve bin ich hochzufrieden von der Grösse her und fand es auch auf langen Touren sehr komfortabel.
Für das Spectral habe ich mich entschieden, weil ich mein Einsatzgebiet ändern möchte, mehr AM, weniger Forstwege / CC (nebenbei auch wegen Farbe und Aussehen, das Rot hat mich magisch angezogen 

Denke, dass beide für Forstwege / CC gut geeignet sind, wenn das also das Haupt-Einsatzgebiet ist, reicht das Nerve aus, mit dem Spectral macht man aber auch nichst verkehrt.


----------



## florau (15. Januar 2014)

ich persönlich kann auch das Nerve Al+empfhelen. Es hat eine super Geometrie für up- und downhill,fährt sich richtig schön ruhig,kann aber auch mal ruppiger bewegt werden


----------



## philis (18. Januar 2014)

Norman11 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Nerve AL als 29er gekauft und habe für dieses Jahr das Spectral als 27.5er bestellt. Beide in L (bin 194 cm, habe aber eine relativ kurze Schrittlänge von 91 cm), beim Nerve bin ich hochzufrieden von der Grösse her und fand es auch auf langen Touren sehr komfortabel.
> Für das Spectral habe ich mich entschieden, weil ich mein Einsatzgebiet ändern möchte, mehr AM, weniger Forstwege / CC (nebenbei auch wegen Farbe und Aussehen, das Rot hat mich magisch angezogen
> 
> Denke, dass beide für Forstwege / CC gut geeignet sind, wenn das also das Haupt-Einsatzgebiet ist, reicht das Nerve aus, mit dem Spectral macht man aber auch nichst verkehrt.



Genau das ist eben die Entscheidung....im Alltag wird es wahrscheinlich eher das Nerve AL sein und im Urlaub eher das Spectral. Würde ich zum L dentieren würde ich mir eher das 27,5 Zoll kaufen. 
Aber mit einer Schrittlänge von 100cm (insgesammt 193 cm) bleibt mir wahrscheinlich nur das XL und 29 Zoll. 

Ich glaube ich warte die Berichte vom Spectral ab...schließlich kommt das XL e erst im Mai heraus und da kann ich mir mit der Bestellung glaube ich noch etwas zeit lassen?
Die Kleinen Rahmengrößen sind ja bald am Markt und dann wird es ein paar bessere meinungen dazu geben.


----------



## Hillside (24. Januar 2014)

Norman11 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Nerve AL als 29er gekauft und habe für dieses Jahr das Spectral als 27.5er bestellt. Beide in L (bin 194 cm, habe aber eine relativ kurze Schrittlänge von 91 cm), beim Nerve bin ich hochzufrieden von der Grösse her und fand es auch auf langen Touren sehr komfortabel.
> Für das Spectral habe ich mich entschieden, weil ich mein Einsatzgebiet ändern möchte, mehr AM, weniger Forstwege / CC (nebenbei auch wegen Farbe und Aussehen, das Rot hat mich magisch angezogen
> 
> Denke, dass beide für Forstwege / CC gut geeignet sind, wenn das also das Haupt-Einsatzgebiet ist, reicht das Nerve aus, mit dem Spectral macht man aber auch nichst verkehrt.



Forstwege? Mit dem Nerve AL 29 kann man wunderbar auch z. B. Stromberg fahren: 



Ich finde beide Räder sind recht nah beieinander. Es kommt einfach darauf an, wieviel Federweg man mag und braucht. Es gibt Fahrer, die mit einem Hardtail Stellen fahren, für die andere gerne 160+ mm Federweg haben. Als Ergänzung zum Nerve AL 29 würde ich eher ein Rad mit mehr Federweg wollen - oder Dein neues Spectral ersetzt das Nerve AL?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2014)

Das ist doch aber max S1, dear, schaut aber natürlich schon schön flowig aus  das relativ flache, schnelle ist doch wie gemacht für D-Modus oder täusche ich mich?

Die ruppigeren aber langsameren Trails ruled man - finde ich - besser mit im T-Mode.


----------



## edthebike (26. Januar 2014)

Mmmh, ich stecke offensichtlich im selben Dilemma wie viele andere: Nerve o. Spectral. Bin 186 groß bei SL 90, 80 kg. Hab auch schon verschiedene Bikes mit 29" (Cube Stereo und die HT´s Cube Elite, Willier 101) und 27,5" Laufrädern Probe gefahren (Canyon Nerve und Spectral, sowie Radon Slide 160 Carbon). Allerdings nur die 29er im Gelände. Und da überzeugte mich nur das sehr teure Wilier rundum, die Cubes waren mir zu sperrig, obwohl die Rahmengrösse passte, 20 bzw. 21".
Das Nerve 27,5 fuhr ähnlich wie ein 26er, Spectral 140 und vor allem das Slide 160 sind allein vom Lenkwinkel (67°,kippelige Lenkung) meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr für gut für Touren geeignet, aber als AM+/Enduro klasse. Abhilfe schafft die bei beiden vorhandene Gabel-Absenkung, mit dem Nachteil des dann tiefen Tretlagers. Das Spectral in Gr.L war mir zu kurz, ganz ähnlich wie das Slide in Gr.M . Fürs Bergab-Geballere hat´s Slide sicher größere Reserven aber Carbon wäre mir zu kerbempfindlich.
Kurzum, in Frage kommen für mich nun nur noch Nerve AL 29 und Spectral AL 29. Das Nerve hab ich in Koblenz Probe gefahren und war nach den 27,5-ern total überrascht. Ging ab wie ´ne Zündschnur und war dabei viel handlicher !!! Das kann nur am Lenkwinkel und/oder am kürzeren Radstand liegen. Die Sitzposition in Gr.L war perfekt, in XL zu lang. Hab nun das Problem das ich sowohl harte Downhills als auch engste Kehren mag und nebenbei noch schnell bergauf fahren will/muss (Gruppenzwang). Das Hirn sagt Nerve, der Bauch Spectral. Was nun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2014)

Ohne das Spectral gefahren zu sein würde mich der Lenkwinkel beim Spectral stören. Ein guter Fahrer kann auf Federweg verzichten und gleicht das locker wieder aus. Ein Fully mit mehr Federweg hat zwar etwas mehr Reserven, solange Du aber nicht stundenlang S4-S5 trails fährst, finde ich das AL29 die leichtere und besser Alternative.


----------



## astmonster3000 (26. Januar 2014)

selbst wenn du auf dein hirn hörst und nachdem du das nerve gekauft hast wird der bauch weiter reden ... glaub mir ^^


----------



## Hans (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

such ein bike für meinen Kumpel, mein Vorschlag war Canyon Nerve AL 29 9.9 SL  . Federweg reicht ihm meiner Meinung und ist auch leichter als das Spectral. Im gefallen die Züge zum Dämpfer und Gabel nicht. Spectral gefällt ihm zudem besser.

Meine Idee: 

Canyon Spectral AL 29  8.9  
gute und leichte Ausstattung, leichte Laufräder. Um auf das Gewicht vom Nerve zu kommen, würde ich die Reverb gegen eine nomale Sattelstütze tauschen, die Reifen ( MK, XK ) gegen z. B Rocket Ron 2,25 tauschen und tubeless montieren, die Fox Float Gabel gegen eine 140 mm pike tauschen ( schön fett , nicht schwerer und viel besser als die Fox )

somit dürfte es genauso tourentauglich sein, Gewicht ähnlich, Preis ungefähr gleich

was meint Ihr ?

Schöne Gürße

Hans


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2014)

Und warum nicht das 9.9 ? Da ist alles fertig, die "störenden Züge" zu den Federelementen sind nicht da und die goldene Kashimabeschichtung braucht man nicht wirklich wie beim SL. Kostet weniger und Du brauchst nichts mehr verändern. Beim 8.9 fängste an mit Gewalt das Gewicht zu reduzieren.


----------



## Hans (26. Januar 2014)

Das 9.9 hat Kashima aber eine Pike ist mir trotzdem lieber

Aber 800 Euro mehr für 150 Gramm weniger ?
Die Laufräder vom 8.9 sind leichter als die vom 9.9


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2014)

Ich spreche nur vom AL29:
Das 9.9 hat kein Kashima. Nur das 9.9 SL hat Kashima. Das habe ich auch so geschrieben.
Du hast vom AL29 9.9SL gesprochen, oder ? Ich nur vom AL29 9.9. Und da liegt der Unterschied bei 500 Euro zwischen AL29 8.9 und 9.9


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2014)

Ja eine Pike wäre mir auch lieber gewesen, aber dafür extra umbauen mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hans (26. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich spreche nur vom AL29:
> Das 9.9 hat kein Kashima. Nur das 9.9 SL hat Kashima. Das habe ich auch so geschrieben.
> Du hast vom AL29 9.9SL gesprochen, oder ? Ich nur vom AL29 9.9. Und da liegt der Unterschied bei 500 Euro zwischen AL29 8.9 und 9.9



Ok -Hab ich falsch verstanden

Du hast recht , Gewicht ist gleich und 500 billiger , Pike geht dann nicht ,


----------



## edthebike (26. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ohne das Spectral gefahren zu sein würde mich der Lenkwinkel beim Spectral stören. Ein guter Fahrer kann auf Federweg verzichten und gleicht das locker wieder aus. Ein Fully mit mehr Federweg hat zwar etwas mehr Reserven, solange Du aber nicht stundenlang S4-S5 trails fährst, finde ich das AL29 die leichtere und besser Alternative.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich würde beim Nerve aber sowieso eine Reverb Stealth nachrüsten. Wenn ich dann sehe das der verbleibende Gewichtsunterschied hauptsächlich durch die Reifen zustande kommt und ich bei beiden Bikes den gleichen LRS mit den gleichen Reifen fahren würde, wäre kaum noch ein Gewichtsunterschied vorhanden. Sind also weniger Argumente für's Nerve. Weiß jemand den genaue Differenz bei Rahmen und Gabel ? Na ja, ne Probefahrt würde alles klären. Nur kann ich eigentlich nicht bis April warten.....


----------



## edthebike (26. Januar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> selbst wenn du auf dein hirn hörst und nachdem du das nerve gekauft hast wird der bauch weiter reden ... glaub mir ^^


Ich bin mir sicher das auch Du Recht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (26. Januar 2014)

das einzige was es klärt ist wirklich ne probefahrt... 
kannst du nicht beide bikes online bestellen und dann, sobald das spectral im laden ist probefahren, dann wäre immer noch zeit eines der beiden abzubestellen...


----------



## edthebike (27. Januar 2014)

Hab noch ´ne Nacht drüber geschlafen. Ich glaube das Hirn setzt sich durch  . Hab jetzt mein AM-Fully und mein Race-Hardtail verkauft. Als Ersatz für beide ist mein Favorit das Nerve 29 8.9, wegen des kompl. Shimano 3-fach-Antriebs, der schwarz-blauen Lackierung und der FOX Performance-Gabel. Dann noch ´ne Reverb Stealth dran, vermutlich auch ´nen leichteren Lenker und Vorbau und vor allem tausche ich den LRS gegen diesen hier: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Comp-Race-Laufradsatz-29er-1640g::63489.html . Den kann ich mit anderen Reifen schlauchlos fahren. Und mit ´ner 200er Scheibe vorne sollte auch die Elixier 7 ausreichend sein. Ist zwar kein Sonderangebot, aber dann schlüssig für mich ausgestattet. Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Hillside (27. Januar 2014)

edthebike schrieb:


> Hab noch ´ne Nacht drüber geschlafen. Ich glaube das Hirn setzt sich durch  . Hab jetzt mein AM-Fully und mein Race-Hardtail verkauft. Als Ersatz für beide ist mein Favorit das Nerve 29 8.9, wegen des kompl. Shimano 3-fach-Antriebs, der schwarz-blauen Lackierung und der FOX Performance-Gabel.  Was meint ihr ?



Warum brauchst Du 3-fach? Ich würde immer 2-fach bevorzugen.


----------



## edthebike (27. Januar 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Warum brauchst Du 3-fach? Ich würde immer 2-fach bevorzugen.



Ich drücke zwar auch gerne dicke Gänge aber:
1. Wegen des 22er Kettenblatts. Fahre öfter sehr steile, auch längere Anstiege (22-36 wäre meine 2-fach Alternative)
2. Wegen der kleineren Gang-Sprünge vorne, damit muss ich hinten kaum zum Ausgleich schalten
3. Habe mit 22-30-40 vo. und 11-36 hi. eine sehr gute Bandbreite für´s 29er
4. Es schont die Kette und Kettenblätter
5. Man kann sich oft das schalten vorne sparen, weil man sehr viel auf dem mittleren Blatt fahren kann, mach ich häufig so.
6. 1 x 11 ist die richtige Alternative zu 3-fach, das hat durchaus seine Existenzberechtigung.

Wir haben im Club sogar einige Fahrer die noch kleinere Übersetzungen fahren. Immer noch besser als schieben ....


----------



## astmonster3000 (27. Januar 2014)

die 2fach kurbel sollte doch etwas leichter sein als die 3fach.. im ritzelpaket beim 8.9 ist ein sprung den man fast garnicht merkt, keine ahnung welche blätter es sind aber die sind so nah beieinander, dass man eins davon rauswerfen kann und statt dessen ein 42er blatt rein machen kann... dann hast du hinten eine größere bandbreite und kannst vorne dann zu 2fach wechseln bzw direkt 2fach nehmen


----------



## edthebike (28. Januar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> die 2fach kurbel sollte doch etwas leichter sein als die 3fach.. im ritzelpaket beim 8.9 ist ein sprung den man fast garnicht merkt, keine ahnung welche blätter es sind aber die sind so nah beieinander, dass man eins davon rauswerfen kann und statt dessen ein 42er blatt rein machen kann... dann hast du hinten eine größere bandbreite und kannst vorne dann zu 2fach wechseln bzw direkt 2fach nehmen



- die 2-fach-Kurbel ist gut 30gr leichter (vernachlässigbar)
- das Ritzelpaket ist bei allen Nerve 29er gleich: 11-36 (meiner Meinung nach sinnvolle Abstufung)
- ein 42er Kettenblatt statt des 40ers sorgt vor allem für einen noch längeren größten Gang. Da kann ich dann ungefähr bis 63 kmh statt bis 60   mit treten, brauch ich nicht.
- bisher fahre ich am 26er AM vo. 22-32-44 und hi. 11-34. Damit komme ich super klar. Für´s 29er kommt die neue 3-fach dem am nächsten.

Oder meintest du vielleicht das man die Übersetzung der Kassette mit anderen Ritzeln ändern sollte ?


----------



## filiale (28. Januar 2014)

Mit dem Ritzelrechner kann man hervorragend die Abstufungen miteinander vergleichen. Ich war auch sehr skeptisch der 2 fach gegenüber. Und habe mit dem Ritzelrechner viel gespielt und verglichen. Ich bin happy von 3 auf 2fach umgestiegen zu sein und vermisse nichts.


----------



## astmonster3000 (28. Januar 2014)

meinte dass man ein ritzel aus der kassette wechseln könnte gegen ein 42er , nicht das kettenblatt vorne , da müsste man sich dann natürlich auch 2 aussuchen die dann das gesamte spektrum gut abdecken


----------



## Deleted176859 (28. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Mit dem Ritzelrechner kann man hervorragend die Abstufungen miteinander vergleichen. Ich war auch sehr skeptisch der 2 fach gegenüber. Und habe mit dem Ritzelrechner viel gespielt und verglichen. Ich bin happy von 3 auf 2fach umgestiegen zu sein und vermisse nichts.



Volle Zustimmung...!!! Wenn ich an das Geschalte vorne denke bei 3 - fach.....Neeeee nie wieder...!!! Ich fahr das 24er Blatt und komme auch überall hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edthebike (28. Januar 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung...!!! Wenn ich an das Geschalte vorne denke bei 3 - fach.....Neeeee nie wieder...!!! Ich fahr das 24er Blatt und komme auch überall hoch...



Glückwunsch wenn du so überall hoch kommst !!! Die Meinungen sind jetzt ja ausgetauscht ;-) Ich bin mir aber recht sicher, đaß ich vor allem im wechselnden Gelände, mit 3-Fach weniger schalten muss.
Nebenbei bemerkt: Peugeot hat mal bei einem WRC auf 4 statt 5 Gänge gesetzt und damit schwer daneben gelegen, weil die Fahrer wegen des fehlenden mittleren Ganges mehr statt weniger schalten mussten.


----------



## Deleted176859 (28. Januar 2014)

Das 8.9er ist schon ein feines Bike...da würde ich nun auch nix an der Übersetzung ändern.
Und manchmal wünsche ich mir schon das 22er Blatt....

Aber letztendlich ist es ne Glaubensfrage ähnlich wie beim Rennrad -  Compact oder Triple....
mann was es da für Diskussionen gibt in den Rennrad - Foren...sehr unterhaltsam...


----------



## philis (28. Januar 2014)

kann man eigentlich bei einem Spectral AL 29 XL auch 27,5 Räder/Reifen Kombi montieren? bei manchen Rädern ist das ja möglich.


----------



## edthebike (28. Januar 2014)

philis schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich bei einem Spectral AL 29 XL auch 27,5 Räder/Reifen Kombi montieren? bei manchen Rädern ist das ja möglich.



Platz genug sollte sein, ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen wozu das gut sein sollte. Bei den Bikes ist alles, vor allem die Geo auf die entsprechenden LRS-Größe ausgelegt. Da z.B. hinten kleinere reinzubauen dürfte nichts Gutes bewirken. 
Hatte mir früher auch schon überlegt ob es nicht besser wäre Bikes mit größerem Vorderrad zu konstruieren, wie bei Motorrädern z.B. Aber der Traktions-Vorteil eines 29er Hinterrades ist schon gewaltig. Von daher stellt sich die Frage höchstens im Gravity-Bereich mit einer 27,5/26er Kombi.


----------



## filiale (28. Januar 2014)

Die Geo wird sich dadurch nicht ändern weil sich nur der Durchmesser ändert und das Rad somit lediglich tiefergelegt wird. Was natürlich gar nicht geht ist ein unterschiedlicher Reifendurchmesser zwischen vorne und hinten.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (28. Januar 2014)

Bietet aber Liteville so an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. Januar 2014)

ja, aber bei LV ist die GEO dem angepaßt...


----------



## edthebike (29. Januar 2014)

edthebike schrieb:


> Hab noch ´ne Nacht drüber geschlafen. Ich glaube das Hirn setzt sich durch  . Hab jetzt mein AM-Fully und mein Race-Hardtail verkauft. Als Ersatz für beide ist mein Favorit das Nerve 29 8.9, wegen des kompl. Shimano 3-fach-Antriebs, der schwarz-blauen Lackierung und der FOX Performance-Gabel. Dann noch ´ne Reverb Stealth dran, vermutlich auch ´nen leichteren Lenker und Vorbau und vor allem tausche ich den LRS gegen diesen hier: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Comp-Race-Laufradsatz-29er-1640g::63489.html . Den kann ich mit anderen Reifen schlauchlos fahren. Und mit ´ner 200er Scheibe vorne sollte auch die Elixier 7 ausreichend sein. Ist zwar kein Sonderangebot, aber dann schlüssig für mich ausgestattet. Was meint ihr ?



Hab mir übrigens das Bike und das meiste Zubehör wie oben beschrieben bestellt. Ist schon in der Pipeline. Bin mir jetzt auch ziemlich sicher das es das richtige sein wird. Fahre doch meistens S1-S2 mit seltenen S3-Abschnitten. Mehr geht bei mir eh nicht. Dafür ist mit dem Bike auch mal ´n Rennen drin.


----------



## edthebike (1. Februar 2014)

Hab das Nerve AL 29 gestern bekommen und bin nach einer ersten Probefahrt begeistert. Es passt eigentlich alles !!! Gewicht o.P., Gr.L in meteor grey-cyan 12,94 kg. Die Farbe wirkt in Natura viel besser als auf Bildern. Die 320 gr. schwere Sattelstütze hab ich gleich gegen eine Reverb Stealth ausgetauscht. Vorbau wiegt gute 120 gr., der Lenker 270 gr., ist ganz o.K., sind ja alles Iridium-Teile. Sattel 280 gr., ganz o.K. und recht bequem. Auf dem Trail kann ich die Aussagen diverser Bike-Magazine absolut bestätigen. Sahne Geometrie/Handling bergauf wie bergab, keinerlei Nachteile durch die größeren Laufräder außer einer geringen Laufrad-Steifigkeit, die sich beim wegrutschen und wieder fangen des Hinterrads bemerkbar macht. Der o.g. LRS wird hoffentlich stabiler bei ca. 400 gr. weniger Gewicht. Die Schaltung mit der 3-fach-Kurbel ist noch besser als erwartet. Wegen der geringen Gang-Spreizung vorne ist kein Korrektur-schalten hinten mehr nötig. Insgesamt mit den tollen XT-Shiftern 1A. Federung ist einfach abzustimmen, nutzt den gesamten Federweg aus, ohne bei Sprüngen (ca. 0,5 m) durchzuschlagen. Hinten leichtes Wippen im D-Modus. C-und T-Modus sind spürbar und sinnvoll abgestimmt. Bei der Gabel ist C sehr straff, ist dort beim Wiegetritt auch sinnvoll - perfekt !!! Insgesamt ist das Bike etwas straffer abgestimmt als mein 26er AM mit 140mm, gibt dadurch aber mehr Feedback, ist effizienter und in allen Belangen überlegen (schneller), was mich doch etwas überrascht.
Für mich ganz klar der richtige Kauf, das Spectral wäre für meine Ansprüche "übermotorisiert" und hat sicher die etwas unhandlichere Geo.


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

sehr schön  dann viel Spaß mit dem 8.9


----------



## astmonster3000 (1. Februar 2014)

mach mal foto in die galerie bitte, v.a. auch von der reverb zugverlegung


----------



## edthebike (1. Februar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> mach mal foto in die galerie bitte, v.a. auch von der reverb zugverlegung



Ja mach ich sobald ich dazu komme.


----------



## edthebike (2. Februar 2014)

*So, hier sind die versprochenen Bilder. Bremshebel hab ich re.und li. getauscht. Die Reverb ist ´ne 2014*
*"Connectamajig" mit schraub/bajonettverschluss. Deshalb hab ich die Leitung recht lang gelassen, um die Stütze ohne weiteres aus dem Sattelrohr ziehen und von der Leitung lösen zu können.*


----------



## Deleted176859 (2. Februar 2014)

Schöne Bilder, schönes Bike !!!

Die Lezyne hab ich auch, aber in der kurzen Ausführung da passt sie sogar in die Satteltasche und die ist echt ihr Geld wert mit dem flexiblen Schlauch...!!!


----------



## Hillside (3. Februar 2014)

edthebike schrieb:


> Ich drücke zwar auch gerne dicke Gänge aber:
> 1. Wegen des 22er Kettenblatts. Fahre öfter sehr steile, auch längere Anstiege (22-36 wäre meine 2-fach Alternative)
> 2. Wegen der kleineren Gang-Sprünge vorne, damit muss ich hinten kaum zum Ausgleich schalten
> 3. Habe mit 22-30-40 vo. und 11-36 hi. eine sehr gute Bandbreite für´s 29er
> ...



Das kann ich gut verstehen, leuchtet ein. Ich fahre am 29er 22/38 vorne. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad.


----------



## edthebike (3. Februar 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Das kann ich gut verstehen, leuchtet ein. Ich fahre am 29er 22/38 vorne.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Rad.



Die Übersetzung hatte ich für 2-fach auch im Sinn. Ist der Sprung aber nicht etwas zu groß? Wie ist denn der Schaltkomfort im Vergleich zu 24-38 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (3. Februar 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Das kann ich gut verstehen, leuchtet ein. Ich fahre am 29er 22/38 vorne.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Rad.



Hast Du einfach das 24er gegen ein 22er Kettenblatt getauscht ?
Wie fährt sich das von der Schaltperformance und von der Abstufung ?

Was hast Du für ne Kurbel ?

Ich mache mir ein wenig Sorgen, dass ich am Spectral 27.5 am Berg das 22er Kettenblatt vermisse...


----------



## haga67 (3. Februar 2014)

Haha, 2 ... 1 Gedanke


----------



## edthebike (3. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Haha, 2 ... 1 Gedanke



 Bist du dir sicher mit dem 27,5er Spectral ? Ich hab´s Probe gefahren. Man sitzt sehr kurz und der Lenkwinkel ist sehr flach. Fährt sich in langsamen Kurven kippelig, aber ist im schnellen Downhill sicher schön stabil. Ich würde nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Nerve 29er auch beim Spectral auf die großen Räder und die etwas längere Geo setzen. Aber das ist ja Sache des Geschmacks und Fahrstils.


----------



## haga67 (3. Februar 2014)

Naja, ich bin 1,72m mit SL 80cm.
Das Nerve 29 war mir selbst in S zu groß.

Ich frag mal meinen Bauch ... Der sagt: Ja, haben will


----------



## philis (3. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gespant wenn die ersten test von "normalen" fahren kommen. 

Im test gegen das Radon Slide verunsichert mich die Aussage: Das Canyon-Heck arbeitet zwar sensibler, komfortabler, „wippelt“ aber dafür etwas mehr......

Auch ich habe Zweifel an der Unabhängikeit von Magazinen, aber wenn so etwas geschrieben wird dann wird oft ein sehr ausgeprägtes Phänomen klein gehalten. Und genau die Sorge von diesem Wippeln habe ich allgemein bei einem Fully. 

Auch das zuvor ergehende Zitat: Das Canyon kraxelt enorm traktionsstark und ausdauernd, die kompakte Sitzposition verleitet aber kaum zum Bergsprint..... lässt mich zweifeln, ob nicht das Nerve AL 29 das bessere Bike für mich wäre, obwohl sich die Sitzposition nicht gerade unterscheidet.


----------



## Hillside (3. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Hast Du einfach das 24er gegen ein 22er Kettenblatt getauscht ?
> Wie fährt sich das von der Schaltperformance und von der Abstufung ?
> 
> Was hast Du für ne Kurbel ?



Ja. Die Schaltperformance ist überhaupt kein Problem, es ist keinerlei Verschlechterung spürbar. Die Abstufung ist für mich sehr gut, aber das ist natürlich individuell. 



			
				haga67 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache mir ein wenig Sorgen, dass ich am Spectral 27.5 am Berg das 22er Kettenblatt vermisse...



Mir hilft das 22er am 29er für steile Anstiege. Am 26" reicht mir ein 24er, aber das hängt natürlich von der Strecke und auch von der bevorzugten Trittfrequenz ab. Aber einen kleinen Gang als Notnagel zu haben, ist immer gut, mir hilft das in den Beinen und auch im Kopf.



philis schrieb:


> Ich bin gespant wenn die ersten test von "normalen" fahren kommen.
> 
> Im test gegen das Radon Slide verunsichert mich die Aussage: Das Canyon-Heck arbeitet zwar sensibler, komfortabler, „wippelt“ aber dafür etwas mehr......
> 
> ...



Ja, genau das meine ich. Es gibt in den Tests, nicht nur bei Canyon, häufiger Ungereimtheiten, wenn Kommentare, die eigentlich deutliche Auswirkungen haben sollten, nicht in die Bewertung einzugehen scheinen. Ich finde nicht, dass die Parts-Ausstattung ein wippeliges Heck  rausreißen kann. Vor allen Dingen kann ich Parts i.d.R. leichter tauschen. Ich fand übrigens auch, dass das Heck meines Bikes zu sehr wippt, auch im Climb-Mode. Was mich auch immer wundert: Die Redakteure und die Reporter der Tourenberichte fahren dann oft ganz andere Räder, als die Testsieger.


----------



## edthebike (3. Februar 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Ich bin gespant wenn die ersten test von "normalen" fahren kommen.
> 
> Im test gegen das Radon Slide verunsichert mich die Aussage: Das Canyon-Heck arbeitet zwar sensibler, komfortabler, „wippelt“ aber dafür etwas mehr......
> 
> ...



1. Die Sitzposition ist beim Nerve 29 deutlich länger/sportlicher, aber keineswegs gestreckt. Das wippen bei offenem Dämpfer merkt man eigentlich nur wenn man hinschaut.
2. Ich hatte bisher ein Slide 140, da war's genauso. Ist ein Top-Hinterbau !


----------



## TrailsurferODW (6. Februar 2014)

Hatte die Tage das Vergnügen mal quer durchs Beet zu fahren und muss sagen, dass ich ganz schön desillusioniert wurde. 

Ich konnte Nerve AL, Spectral und das Radon Slide 650 fahren. Natürlich ist es schwer auf nem Parkplatz eine Aussage zu treffen und die Räder sind ja nicht 100% eingestellt, aber die großen AMs waren ernüchternd. 
Aber auf dem AL setzte ich mich drauf und war daheim. Entscheidung ist so gut wie gefallen


----------



## edthebike (6. Februar 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Hatte die Tage das Vergnügen mal quer durchs Beet zu fahren und muss sagen, dass ich ganz schön desillusioniert wurde.
> 
> Ich konnte Nerve AL, Spectral und das Radon Slide 650 fahren. Natürlich ist es schwer auf nem Parkplatz eine Aussage zu treffen und die Räder sind ja nicht 100% eingestellt, aber die großen AMs waren ernüchternd.
> Aber auf dem AL setzte ich mich drauf und war daheim. Entscheidung ist so gut wie gefallen



War eins der Canyons ein 29er ? Mir ging´s ja ganz genauso. Von den 27,5er war war nur das Nerve ok, aber ich wollte bei wenig Federweg dann doch ein 29er. Und das Nerve 29 passte mir super. 
Heute bin ich die erste Trailrunde mit anderen Laufrädern ( http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Comp-Race-Laufradsatz-29er-1640g::63489.html ) gefahren. Gewicht laut meiner Waage 1670 gr. und somit 350 gr. leichter als die serienmäßigen Mavic Crossride. Ein Wahnsinns-Unterschied. Viel leichter zu beschleunigen, geil bergauf und bergab und richtig steif. So ist das Nerve 8.9 zusammen mit der Reverb für mich ein Traum-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (6. Februar 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> aber die großen AMs waren ernüchternd.


Warum das? Ist es dann das Nerve in 27.5 oder 29 geworden und welches genau  ?


----------



## TrailsurferODW (6. Februar 2014)

Waren alle 27,5er. 

Mir waren tatsächlich die Räder zu träge im Lenkverhalten. Aber wie gesagt, auf nem Parkplatz ist das schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## edthebike (6. Februar 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Waren alle 27,5er.
> 
> Mir waren tatsächlich die Räder zu träge im Lenkverhalten. Aber wie gesagt, auf nem Parkplatz ist das schwer zu beurteilen.



Bin mir sicher das das träge Lenkverhalten nicht an den etwas größeren Laufrädern liegt, sondern am flachen Lenkwinkeln bei all diesen Bikes. Das Nerve 29 hat den deutlich steileren LW und ist selbst in Gr. XL trotz längerem Vorbau viel handlicher als die anderen in Gr. L.


----------



## Deleted176859 (6. Februar 2014)

edthebike schrieb:


> War eins der Canyons ein 29er ? Mir ging´s ja ganz genauso. Von den 27,5er war war nur das Nerve ok, aber ich wollte bei wenig Federweg dann doch ein 29er. Und das Nerve 29 passte mir super.
> Heute bin ich die erste Trailrunde mit anderen Laufrädern ( http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Comp-Race-Laufradsatz-29er-1640g::63489.html ) gefahren. Gewicht laut meiner Waage 1670 gr. und somit 350 gr. leichter als die serienmäßigen Mavic Crossride. Ein Wahnsinns-Unterschied. Viel leichter zu beschleunigen, geil bergauf und bergab und richtig steif. So ist das Nerve 8.9 zusammen mit der Reverb für mich ein Traum-Bike.




Hmmm, warum hast du dir denn da nicht gleich das 9.9 geholt mit den dt swiss one xr 1501 spline...???

Da wären dann noch die XT Bremsen dabei gewesen, der Sattel.......


----------



## edthebike (6. Februar 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Hmmm, warum hast du dir denn da nicht gleich das 9.9 geholt mit den dt swiss one xr 1501 spline...???
> 
> Da wären dann noch die XT Bremsen dabei gewesen, der Sattel.......



Hab ich weiter oben schon alles beschrieben, aber hauptsächlich wegen der 3-Fach-Kurbel, der Lackierung und weil ich Laufräder mit breiten Felgen und 32 "normalen" Speichen haben wollte. Wobei die Naben soweit ich weiß die gleichen sind.


----------



## XR-Kalle (6. Februar 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Waren alle 27,5er.
> 
> Mir waren tatsächlich die Räder zu träge im Lenkverhalten. Aber wie gesagt, auf nem Parkplatz ist das schwer zu beurteilen.



Cool... da freue ich mich natürlich um so mehr auf mein 27,5er Nerve AL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (8. Februar 2014)

edthebike schrieb:


> *So, hier sind die versprochenen Bilder. Bremshebel hab ich re.und li. getauscht. Die Reverb ist ´ne 2014*
> *"Connectamajig" mit schraub/bajonettverschluss. Deshalb hab ich die Leitung recht lang gelassen, um die Stütze ohne weiteres aus dem Sattelrohr ziehen und von der Leitung lösen zu können.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 271083



Mich hätte ja auch die äußerst unschön verlegte Leitung der Reverb oben auf dem Unterrohr ganz kirre gemacht.
Und wie man hier sieht hast Du es ja auch direkt sehr schön anders gelöst.


----------



## denschu (10. März 2014)

Hilfeeee... ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen Nerve und Spectral und werd immer unsicherer, je mehr ich hier lese :-( Kann mitterlweile jemand ne Aussage darüber treffen, wie sich die Uphill-Performance zwischen den beiden unterscheidet? Sind wir hier im einstelligen Prozentbereich oder ist der Unterschied stark spürbar? Welche Auswirkung haben die dickeren Reifen beim Spectral?
Mir ist einfach wichtig ein tolles Spaßrad zu haben, womit ich alles fahren kann (RaufRunter-Touren, techn. Trails, flowige Trails, usw.). Das Spectral find ich optisch einfach geiler und die absenkbare Sattelstütze hat auch seinen Reiz. Trotzdem soll das nicht der alleinige Kaufgrund sein. Ein paar Prozent Unterschied kann ich verschmerzen...
Was meint ihr?
Danke


----------



## philis (10. März 2014)

Ich fürchte das ist exakt der Punkt der viel hier hin und her wirft :-( man wird wohl kaum einen finden der beide ausgiebig getestet hat.....und wenn es das gäben würde, so hängt es wiederum von den persönlichen Präferenzen ab, ob man mehr zum downhill orientierten oder mehr zum uphill orientierten tendiert.


----------



## 123thorag (10. März 2014)

Also ich stehe vor der selben Frage, hab mich aber jetzt für das 29er Spectral entschieden.
Der Bauch hatte vorher schon klar zum Spectral tendiert, der Kopf eher zum 29er Nerve, ganz einfach, weil ich gerne schnell hoch fahre 

Ich bin jetzt auf einer längeren Tour das Nerve AL+ von meinem Cousin gefahren. Was soll ich sagen, trotz 150 mm Fahrwerk lief das wie auf Schienen den Taunus hoch. Hat extrem Spaß gemacht, runter sowieso. Also ich denke der Fahrer macht den größeren Unterschied, also vor allem zwischen den beiden Modellen.

Für das Spectral 29 spricht für mich:
-sieht geiler aus
-ist robuster
-Reverb schon verbaut

Für das Nerve spricht:
-bessere Uphill Performance
-9.9 XT gegenüber 8.9 Spectral Sram

Verdammt! So geiles Wetter und ic muss bis Juni warten...


----------



## Heiko-78 (7. April 2014)

ich war am Wochenende in Koblenz und schwenke jetzt wohl von Spectral auf Nerve um. Vielleicht hilft ja folgender Beitrag dem ein oder anderen bei der Entscheidung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2014.659401/page-33#post-11884531


----------



## droids (10. Juni 2014)

Nun meine Liste der Vorteile verteilt auf das Spectral und das Nerve bezogen auf die jeweiligen 29er Versionen.

Spectral 7.9:

- Aufrechtere Sitzposition
- Mehr Luft nach oben für ruppigere Trails (und allgemein wenn man sich noch nicht 100% über sein Profil bewusst ist)
- Flexibler was das Profil angeht
- Allgemein komfortabler im Downhill
- Gewicht lässt sich je nach Anwendungsfall über die Laufräder ganz gut steuern
- Schon verbaute RS Reverb Stealth

Nerve 9.9:

- Super P/L
- Deutlich leichter im Default Setup im Vergleich zum Spectral 7.9
- Für längere Touren perfekt
- Bergauf nochmal spritziger

Nun mein Profil (Gewichtung von oben nach unten):

- Mittel lange Touren (so bis 50km) auf dann hauptsächlich Waldautobahnen (Waldwege, Kieswege)
- Single Trails (S0-S2)
- Irgendwann mal ein Transalp

Was ich suche?

- Ein Bike was noch gut klettern kann
- Komfortabel beim Downhill
- Laufruhig
- Nicht übersportliche Sitzposition (eher weniger gestreckt)
- ein flexibles Bike mit Luft nach oben gerade was die Single Trail Kategorie angeht

Nun kann mir das alles das Nerve 9.9 bieten (oder sogar ein hochwertiges Hardtail), außer die Punkte Flexibilität und Komfort. Und gerade aus den beiden Gründen tendiert mein Bauch zum Spectral und mein Verstand zum Nerve.

Mein Verstand sagt kauf dir ein Nerve und wenn es dann irgendwann nicht mehr reicht (es wirklich mehr in Richtung All Mountain geht), dann kaufe dir ein reinrassiges All Mountain Bike. Mein Bauch antwortet: "und wenn es sehr schnell nicht mehr reicht wärst du mit dem Spectral flexibler dran gewesen und ärgerst dich..."

Kommentare sind auch hier gerne erwünscht.


----------



## stukah (10. Juni 2014)

@ droids:

Ich bin in der exakt gleichen Situation. Allerdings hat mein Bauch gewonnen: es wird das Spectral 9.9 SL. Sobald ich die fehlenden 500 € zusammengekratzt habe, wird es bestellt. Ob ich jetzt zwei Minuten länger für einen Berg brauche als mit dem Nerve ist mir egal. Über kurz oder lang werde ich mich nur ärgern und denken "hätte ich doch bloß das Spectral bestellt".

Komfort bietet es auf langen Strecken sowieso und die Reserve an Federweg ist sicherlich nice to have. Man weiß ja nie, ob man doch noch Spaß an ruppigem Gelände entwickelt und hat dann bereits den passenden Untersatz.

Auch für die schnelle Hausrunde ist das Spectral dank 29" völlig i.O. Ein wenig zu Viel des Guten, wenn es nur durch Feld- und Waldwege geht, aber die 29er werden sicherlich ordentlich rollen und gut voran treiben.

Denke (hoffe) das ist die richtige Entscheidung und ich kann mein Hardtail in den Ruhestand schicken.


----------

